# Guy Feri Impersonator



## steeley (Aug 4, 2011)

guy-fieri-impersonators-Food guy Guy Fieri is onto you, Guy Fieri impersonators. And he does not approve of you abusing your powers. He recently said: "Be cool with it, but don't abuse it. Because they do. Because they want free dinners, and they want this and they want that. It gets silly." Back in October of 2009, Fieri said he was aware of fifteen impersonators running around.


WOW people want to be him and look like him.:disdain:


----------



## BertMor (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd rather be Bobby Flay than Fieri. and we all know what I think of Flay!


----------



## steeley (Aug 4, 2011)

Flay his culinary nirvana came when he opened a can of Chipotle.
:boxing::guillotine:


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 4, 2011)

steeley said:


> Flay his culinary nirvana came when he opened a can of Chipotle with the heel of his knife.


 Fixed for KKF.

But seriously. Every single ICA he's in, his sous fires off the "red and green sauces" in dueling blenders. It's like handicapping on balsamic. "Battle Vanilla Ice Cream... with RED OR GREEN SAUCE!!"


----------



## jheis (Aug 4, 2011)

It takes a jackass to impersonate a jackass.


----------



## steeley (Aug 4, 2011)

Fricken shoemakers !:cheffry:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## steeley (Aug 5, 2011)

Webster's reclassified D-bag
now it's just a picture of Guy.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 5, 2011)

So, has Food Network become so popular that mad guitar playing skillz are no longer the only way that a fat, ugly, obnoxious white guy with a bad haircut and horrid wardrobe can get rich and get laid?:lol2:


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 5, 2011)

I would gladly accept a dozen or more Giada impersonators into this world. 

k.


----------



## BertMor (Aug 5, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I would gladly accept a dozen or more Giada impersonators into this world.
> 
> k.


 
At least Giada went to CIA and worked in a Wolfgang Puck restaurant. Fieri did what? won a reality competition?


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 5, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I would gladly accept a dozen or more Giada impersonators into this world.
> 
> k.


 
Why would you want that? Set them up to keep crows off our crops or something?






Ha! Clearly she thinks I'm funny, too. Or her face is exploding. One or the other.


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 5, 2011)

Dave that picture is........legit. As someone who is not from the States, I actually really like Guy Fieri. Some US shows are on tv over here and that Diners Drive-Ins and Dives, I love it. The US Government should give that guy a ton of money, because I guarantee that show and the food on it makes more people want to go to the US than any adversiting campaign they could ever do.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 5, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Dave that picture is........legit. As someone who is not from the States, I actually really like Guy Fieri. Some US shows are on tv over here and that Diners Drive-Ins and Dives, I love it. The US Government should give that guy a ton of money, because I guarantee that show and the food on it makes more people want to go to the US than any adversiting campaign they could ever do.


 
That show alone may also account for 20% of the obesity rates in the US....

As for Giada: You have chosen the wrong picture, an upper body picture explains here popularity more than a face portrait with a cheesy smile. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=hulu;z5YlH-2_9ue2Nl8ABzXvng]http://www.hulu.com/watch/97954/saturday-night-live-update-thursday-president-obama-and-governor-paterson#x-4,cSNL%20Weekend%20Update%20Thursday,1[/video]


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 5, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> As for Giada: You have chosen the wrong picture, an upper body picture explains here popularity more than a face portrait with a cheesy smile.


 
Nigella did it better, and you didn't have to ignore her face. :rofl:

Besides, have you seen Giada's fingers? Every time they're on screen I expect one to start glowing, right before she croaks "I'll be right here" and then flies off in her spaceship.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, Nigella is 51, a year older than me and I would STILL hit that like a hanging curve ball.:hungry:


Vertigo said:


> Nigella did it better, and you didn't have to ignore her face. :rofl:
> 
> Besides, have you seen Giada's fingers? Every time they're on screen I expect one to start glowing, right before she croaks "I'll be right here" and then flies off in her spaceship.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 5, 2011)

I used to think Cat Cora was hot until I learned she was a lesbian and 4' 11".

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 5, 2011)

She's still hot, butt just in a little different way!


----------



## steeley (Aug 6, 2011)

It's all about the decalatage.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Aug 6, 2011)

and one for the dreamer .



[/IMG]


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;zaO-vIOCvsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaO-vIOCvsc[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaO-vIOCvsc


----------



## steeley (Aug 7, 2011)

Food Network star Guy Fieri's bright yellow Lamborghini has been stolen! Like something out of a movie, the thief used climbing gear to get onto the roof of a luxury car dealership in San Francisco before making off with the yellow and black 2008 Lamborghini Gallardo.

The food dude owns ten sports cars, and it seems likely that he might get this one back: police are saying the thief will have a rough time selling the highly-recognizable car, which is worth about $200,000. But Police Sargent Michael Andraychak also said a heist like this "would require a certain amount of planning," so presumably the thief planned for that as well?

Bay area news outlets are, of course, beside themselves, calling the theft a "daring heist" and showing clips of Gone in 60 Seconds in their reports. As for the current location of the car, some are speculating it might be "in a chop shop over in Flavortown.



[/IMG]


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 7, 2011)

I will not lie....I would take Guy's job in a heartbeat.....What a perfect job! Drive to a place....eat a ton of free food....drink beer...and get paid....I in!


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 7, 2011)

steeley said:


> some are speculating it might be "in a chop shop over in Flavortown."


Snap, no they didn't!


----------

